# Hello Everyone!



## LegendaryLady83 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi! I love make up.  When I found this site I was so excited that I had to join.  I'm not new to make up but I can always learn more and I hope to do that here.


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

welcome!!!!b im sure you will learn heaps!!


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 1, 2010)

Enjoy the forums!


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey there... Welcome to Specktra! Lots to learn here


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## LegendaryLady83 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

to specktra! we're happy to have you here!


----------

